# Toy aggression



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about how to help with toy aggression?

We have "play dates" with my friends lab. The first visit went good. the next one we brought out Abby's ball to play with. Abby got aggressive towards Alex if he got near her ball. We then brought out two balls so they each had one. She would run to get the one we threw with the other in her mouth (which is how she plays with us). She would stop the aggression if we corrected her, but the next time we threw the ball she would be "hackle up". We tackle her playfully and take the ball from her all the time and no aggression has been shown.

Any suggestions? We would like Abby to be a good hostess. We also are thinking of getting another one here in a year or so and would like her to be able to share.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I might be alone in my opinion, but I would never expect any of my adult German Shepherds to share any valuable resource ( toys, bones, food, etc) with a dog who is not a member of our pack. 

This is why German Shepherds often do not make good "dog park dogs". They are not Labradors, or Goldens. They often are simply not into sharing toys or even their personal space with "strangers" and if given the option would rather play with their owners than partake in a "play date".

Even my own dogs rarely play "together". When I put them out in the yard, the normal routine is for them to grab their favorite toy and go their separate ways until they meet up at the gate again waiting to come inside.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Agree with previous poster!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think you are alone in your opinion Kandi. I don't think you can make a dog share - it just isn't a mental concept that some dogs 'get'. Even my perfect (to my eyes) spaniel/retriever mix that was completely dependable around other dogs and passed therapy dog testing not only with flying colours, but with sky-high soaring thechnicolour rainbows, didn't like to "share" his special resources, like rawhide chews, and those ever precious sticks with other dogs. My solution was to not introduce these items into dog-park or play-date dynamics. I think we can only reasonably expect so much from our dogs.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

GSDs are pretty much the only breed I've had that would rather play with me than with another dog. 
I love that they are like this. 

If you do play dates, I would just keep all of Abby's toys at home because those are just too valuable to her.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We have this same problem - Minnie plays great unless there is a ball around, then she either ignores the other dog and plays fetch or, if the other dog trys to take her ball (or looks like he wants to) she gets protective with it. We don't have any problems with people taking things away, she just doesn't like other dogs to have her toys. So I know what you mean!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie will share. Dottie will not. As long as the possessive "aggression" is not directed at me, I don't really see a problem with not sharing. Same with food. Obie, yes. Dottie, no.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I totally agree with some of the previous posts. We haven't done dog parks in years and years. Once I started seeing the change in her, we had to stop.

They seem to be obsessed with their owners and want to play, play, play with them alone. Complete and utter devotion. It seems to get stronger with age!!!!!!


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Guess I always thought that ALL dogs like to play with others. Yes, I know im weird.

She plays great with the couple dogs here in the neighborhood. We go to their houses and sometimes take her "big ball" to play with. She does just great with them.

Thanks for the input. =)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs play with each other, the toy keep away game. They aren't aggressive with each other, and I don't have playdates or other dogs come over often. They'd rather play with me than each other, but will settle for each other if I don't go out to play w/em.
Maybe having dedicated toys just for the playdate that are different than the others may work? Probably not...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have been searching for a thread to address this new thing Jake started doing. We have been practicing fetch the last few days using two tennis ball and a frisbee. I am finding that after I throw the ball if I turn and look as though I am walking away he will 9 times out of ten run back my way, I encourage drop it command and repeat...it's coming along SLOWLY.

The last few days I also bring a frisbee...he loves to run after it. Again the same scenario, I turn and walk away and he comes heading in my direction....well as I bend down to pick the frisbee up for another throw he guards it, growls and lets out a odd sounding bark. How am I to handle this? It has startled me and I don't like it. I realize this thread is about toy aggression with more then one dog but somehow it seemed to fit my questions just the same...

I want to nip this in the bud, Jake is 4 months old.
Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

rokanhaus said:


> I might be alone in my opinion, but I would never expect any of my adult German Shepherds to share any valuable resource ( toys, bones, food, etc) with a dog who is not a member of our pack.


Same here.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

My post is about just Jake and I, no other dogs...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't say that dog parks aren't a good thing. My dog has a great time at ours and gets along just fine. Observing a lot of other dogs though, it does seem that a toy or even a stick can cause a little friction in otherwise good play. Best to probably just not break out a toy when with other dogs.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I have been searching for a thread to address this new thing Jake started doing. We have been practicing fetch the last few days using two tennis ball and a frisbee. I am finding that after I throw the ball if I turn and look as though I am walking away he will 9 times out of ten run back my way, I encourage drop it command and repeat...it's coming along SLOWLY.
> 
> The last few days I also bring a frisbee...he loves to run after it. Again the same scenario, I turn and walk away and he comes heading in my direction....well as I bend down to pick the frisbee up for another throw he guards it, growls and lets out a odd sounding bark. How am I to handle this? It has startled me and I don't like it. I realize this thread is about toy aggression with more then one dog but somehow it seemed to fit my questions just the same...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry about his growls or odd barks, he's probably just daring you in a playful way. Take it from him no matter what and show him who's boss. That's the only way to stop it. If he continues to do that once it's in your hand, don't throw it again and ignore him until he quiets down. Keep repeating...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Superpup said:


> Agree with previous poster!!!


Not sharing is not a breed characteristic - it is an individual dog habit(or not).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> I have been searching for a thread to address this new thing Jake started doing. We have been practicing fetch the last few days using two tennis ball and a frisbee. I am finding that after I throw the ball if I turn and look as though I am walking away he will 9 times out of ten run back my way, I encourage drop it command and repeat...it's coming along SLOWLY.
> 
> The last few days I also bring a frisbee...he loves to run after it. Again the same scenario, I turn and walk away and he comes heading in my direction....well as I bend down to pick the frisbee up for another throw he guards it, growls and lets out a odd sounding bark. How am I to handle this? It has startled me and I don't like it. I realize this thread is about toy aggression with more then one dog but somehow it seemed to fit my questions just the same...
> 
> ...


He is just a puppy and you should be able to quickly get him out of this. What happens when you move to take it away from him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You can have another identical frisbee to throw, then Jake knows the game doesn't end because he gives up the toy. If he continues to do this, say Uh-uh.. end the game, put the toy up for a loong time....
I have Cuz's and frisbees, the dogs will just pick one up and go running. They all have to have a toy or Onyx will bite the others(herding) now Kacie has taken up the same habit. The favorite toy is a nasty jollyball but it is never left sitting, always in a mouth. Karlo is a better tugger than Onyx so usually he is the one with it. 
I have to hide certain toys from him because he is so chewy...hurts his mouth or snout on a teaserball and eggeball, he chewed a hole in the small end so he could carry it.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He shows teeth a bit growls, high pitched and sort of barks....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Then you need to step up the NILIF. Don't engage him if he has this attitude. Don't reprimand but just ignore his "show" Dogs hate to be ignored, it will make a difference, more so than a correction or reaction from you. Take up the toy, put Jake up in his crate for a bit without a word spoken, no body language, neutral walk to the crate, and give him a "think". When you get him out, upbeat and happy attitude on your behalf.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok...I will try that a few times and see what happens...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The high pitch bark is your cue that he's demanding that you play. The "demanding" part is why you have to take control because he'll keep upping the ante if you don't and at some point it really won't be fun. A deep aggressive bark is completely different.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Relayer said:


> The high pitch bark is your cue that he's demanding that you play. The "demanding" part is why you have to take control because he'll keep upping the ante if you don't and at some point it really won't be fun. A deep aggressive bark is completely different.


And a growl is resource guarding...though unless I have another dog in the realm, I never have heard it. I truely don't take my dogs vocalizations seriously, as both Onyx and Karlo love to talk. If they growl, I read their thoughts, and don't make a big deal...though tonight Onyx and Kacie had a bit of a "conversation" and Kacie didn't back down to Onyx's challenge of taking Kacie's cuz. I had to step in and did so calmly to difuse the mood. Kacie usually submits, but I was brushing all the dogs during the playtime, and I think it ramped them up a bit. We need to really read the body/and "talk" they show, and intervene accordingly whether a single dog or a pack.


----------

